# What variety of soybeans has a purple bloom?



## Bamabww (Mar 24, 2011)

I asked a local beekeeper what i could plant now for my honeybees. I have about 4 acres available. He told me that the purple bloom variety of soybeans is a good plant for honeybees. He said the white variety doesn't do as well. I can plant beans through the month of May in north Alabama.

Anyone know what I should ask for at the local Co-Op?

I have asked my local extension agent but he can't find an answer.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Wayne, can't identify the beans for you, but you might consider planting some buckwheat. It blooms quickly and long, in contrast to the beans which have a much longer growth before bloom and a shorter nectar flow. The advantage of the beans, of course, is that you can harvest and market them in the fall.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Glacier soybeans have a purple flower, not sure if that is the strain you are looking for. In general soy is a poor source of nectar and a sparse source at best.


----------



## Bamabww (Mar 24, 2011)

In our area, Jake Soybeans have a purple bloom. I finally found them at a local store near Florence, Alabama. Plan on planting them as well as buckwheat. The deer can eat the beans later this fall / winter.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've seen years the bees made a crop on Soybeans and years they did not, but I never figured out the difference. Usually they don't make much. Maybe it's the variety. Maybe it's a combination of the variety and the weather.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Location, location, location and by that I mean SOIL type. Certain soils have more trace elements that have an influence on nectar yeild on mono-culture crops. Soybeans are trace element sensitive. TK


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

standman said:


> Wayne, can't identify the beans for you, but you might consider planting some buckwheat. It blooms quickly and long, in contrast to the beans which have a much longer growth before bloom and a shorter nectar flow. The advantage of the beans, of course, is that you can harvest and market them in the fall.


You can't harvest and market buckwheat? :scratch:


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

I suppose you could harvest and market buckwheat, but without the right equipment it would be tedious work for not much profit whereas the beans are easily hand-picked and likely fetch a better market price.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Hand picking 4 acres of soy sounds pretty tedious to me. Buckwheat you don't have to harvest.... in 8 weeks when it seeds you bushhog it and it will reseed and grow all over again, you could do that at least 3-4 times in a season and then harvest the honey.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Done soybeans, cottton and buckwheat... and yes... "Sometimes" they can produce honey... but for the most part I bet you will do better to find a nice swamp and place your hives there. Around here a rather unique geological/botanical oddity called a "Carolina Bay" is by far the best and most consistent honey producer.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

He won't have to worry about harvesting beans if he has deer, the deer will take care of the situation!


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

In the hot and humid summer months of Alabama, buckwheat is a fickle nectar producer. It does much better where the days are warm and the nights are cool such as in the northeast. Here it will produce more nectar if it is planted to bloom in late summer or early fall after the nights begin to cool.


----------

